# Suche MB für XP 2000+ & SD-Ram Bank



## dj-para (5. August 2004)

Servus zusammen,

also, ich suche ein Mainboard welches einen XP 2000+(thoroughbred) unterstützt und einen 512SD-Ram(133MHz) Baustein unterstützt.
Habt ihr da eine Ahnung was für Boards in frage kommen?

Vielen Dank

Greetz

DJ


----------



## Radhad (5. August 2004)

oder http://www.ebay.de dürften helfen, oder verschiedene Seiten von Mainboard Herstellern, dort könnte man auch etwas finden.


MfG Radhad


----------



## dj-para (5. August 2004)

Das ist immer das gleiche, denkst du ich würde hier rein schreiben, wenn ich nicht bereits mehrere stunden im Google herumgesucht hätte? Weisst du warum man in so ein Forum schreibt? Ich glaube dir ist das nicht ganz begreiflich gemacht worden! Ich schreibe hier herein, weil ich gerne Informationen hätte die vielleicht jemand hat, weil ich keinen Rat mehr weiss. So, aus sollch einen Grund schreibe ich hier herein und habe nur auf deine Informative Antwort gewartet!
 S U P E R !
Das ist genau die Antwort die ich gesucht habe... Das brachte mich jetzt weiter...

Weisst du, deinem Post zufolge dürfte man überhaupt keine Fragen posten da ja alles im Google zu finden ist! JA! Wozu brauchen wir dann dieses Forum?! Das ist ja völlig nutzlos! Weg mit dem Board und ab zum Googeln, da ist ja alles, laut Radhad!

@Radhad, falls ich dich angegriffen haben sollte, dann tut es mir leid, aber das ist nicht richtig von dir einfach auf Google zu verweisen. So bequem kann man es sich nunmal nicht machen.


----------



## Ranbert (5. August 2004)

Dann solltst Du mal einen Schnellkurs im googlen machen!  

Aber um Dich noch etwas weiter mit Google auseinander zu setzen, such mal nach dem Elitegroup K7S5A - das hat mir Google nach nicht einmal 5 Minuten an die Oberfläche gefördert!


----------



## dj-para (5. August 2004)

Halt den Ball mal flach. Ich habe nie behauptet das ich nicht "Googeln" kann. Es war nie die Rede darüber. Es geht hier einzig und alleine darum, dass der tolle Radhad seine überintelligente Antwort für sich behalten könnte und ich habe auch nie behauptet das ich kein Board gefunden habe, welches nicht das hat was ich gesucht habe.
Also, keep cool und komm wieder runter.


----------



## Ranbert (5. August 2004)

> ... und ich habe auch nie behauptet das ich kein Board gefunden habe, welches nicht das hat was ich gesucht habe.



Hmm, damit hast Du dann wohl gerade diesen ganzen Beitrag als überflüssig und nutzlos erklärt, es sei denn ich habe die EINE Frage, um die sich hier alles dreht, übersehen....

Naja, was solls - scheint heute einfach zu warm zu sein!


----------



## dj-para (5. August 2004)

Ich postete die Frage heute Nacht hier herein um kurz vor 2 Uhr morgens in der Hoffnung das ich eine "gescheite" Antwort erhalte, weil ich ins Bett wollte und hoffte am nächsten morgen eine gute Antwort zu erhalten, stattdessen erhalte ich von euch nur "blödsinn" was einen in keinster weise weiterhilft. Das einzigste war von Ranbert, der übehaupt einen kleine Hilfe war, wobei dieses Board ausser Frage stand, was ich vergessen hatte zu posten, weil genau dieses Board einem Freund kaputt ging und er es nicht wieder möchte. 
So, ich würde sagen diesen Thread kann man schliessen da er zu 90% nur aus überflüssigen Mist besteht was beweist, dass es der Gemeinschaft nicht möglich ist auf diese Frage eine "gescheite" Antwort beizutragen.

ps: Falls ich jemanden angegriffen habe, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür!


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2004)

Super, erst alles niederschreien und dann entschuldigen... Erst denken, dann schreiben.

Google-Suchstring: Mainboard Athlon XP SDRAM -DDR -DDR2
1. Link angeklickt: Fertig-PC, Mainboardname Kopiert: Mainboard Microstarinternational ms6330 
2. Link: das EliteGroup Mainboard was dein Freund nicht möchte.
4. Link: ein bisschen suchen: AsRock K7S41GX
...

Reicht das für Google?

eBay: Pfad wo die Boards für den Prozessor auftauchen: Startseite > Alle Kategorien > Computer > Mainboards > Sockel A (Athlon & Duron)

Ergebnisse: Boards mit DDR SD-RAM Speicher, kein SD-RAM Speicher

Fertig.
Nicht umsonst verweise ich auf Google oder eBay! Ich hoffe du bist jetzt dankbar, dass ich deine Arbeit gemacht habe innerhalb von 10 Minuten!



> So, ich würde sagen diesen Thread kann man schliessen da er zu 90% nur aus überflüssigen Mist besteht was beweist, dass es der Gemeinschaft nicht möglich ist auf diese Frage eine "gescheite" Antwort beizutragen


Ohne aufmüpfig werden zu wollen: der Mist kommt zu 80% von dir...


MfG Radhad

[EDIT]
Mainboard Hersteller:
ASUS
AsROCK
MSI
Abit
Gigabyte
Sojo
....

Wenn du die Hersteller nicht kennst, hättest du nur danach Fragen brauchen!


----------



## dj-para (6. August 2004)

Tja das beweist ja wieder das Leute nicht wirklich lesen können. Sie erzählen zwar das sie es verstehen was sie lesen, aber das nur eine Lüge ist, damit es nicht so peinlich für sie wird.

Na ja, dass du "meine" Arbeit erledigt hast, dass ist dein Problem. Aber falls ich wieder was brauche, dann komme ich zu dir, du scheinst ja sehr streitsüchtig zu sein. 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## sorgenkind (7. August 2004)

amüsanter Thread....


----------

